# Bunch of photos (LOTS)



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Midnight (TCM Midnight Blues)

































Ruby (Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys)

















Sage (Mini Magic's Sugar Baby)

















Sierra (CheyAuts Perfect Attraction)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Solitaire (CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire)

















































Spin (VFG El Arlequin)









































Toby

















Rumor (she got her nose scratched on something a couple days ago)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous little things! cute ponies:lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Roxi


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Cute mini's! I love Spin and Amber.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I love seeing pics of all your horses!!
Is Amber new?? She's so georgous!
Also, Calista is so stunning and her mane is SOOO LONG!
Don't be surprised if Spin is gone in the morning. He is like my dream horse in miniature form.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, Amber joined the herd a couple weeks ago  
Spin is my dream horse for minis hehe  Such a good boy, too. This was the first time I turned him out with geldings (I already know he's great with mares and foals) and no problems


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Better pics of Amber:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love seeing your mini's...so cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cute! I am in love with Amber, Midnight and Spin! Wheres my favorite big hairy black pony pictures? lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, was just taking some of the minis that day (and a few of Braveheart since he was looking cute over the fence... that one of Calista was older but snuck in lol)


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

You probably hear this a lot, but your pony Amber is amazingly gorgeous! Best lookin' horse I've seen in a while. ^-^
You're very lucky.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you! I couldn't be happier with her  I have wanted a silver mare for years, but didn't find the right one until last month when I found her


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg i have an aussie names Roxy too


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They sure all little cutie pies! I want to come snuggle them!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like you have a good pasion for minis! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures. Love Amber, Midnight and Spin. So it must be true what they say about minis eh? Can't have just one! :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

kchfuller, beautiful aussie  

LOL Yes, minis are VERY addicting! LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute pictures! I love the first one of the mini butts hehe. Great shots!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Amber is just SO cute! All others are very nice too, but she's the best!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

OH i want all of them but i really want the little appy one!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

If Amber comes up missing, don't look in Indiana. I don't have her. Hahaha. 

I got a mini question, if you don't mind. My friend just got two minis and their forlocks and manes are really nice and thick but poofy like ...lol, like Tina Turner in Mad Max. Hahaha. Is that normal? How do you get that fabulous sleek mane and forelock like on Amber?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I absolutely ADORE Amber and Sierra... wonderful pics of all of them though!!
x


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Yes, the big poof is normal  For shows, the underside and often upperside (is that a word? lol) are shaved, to make the mane thinner. Amber's is shaved that way. Same with the forelock, the sides and sometimes underneath are shaved.


----------

